# Buying a polarion PH50



## neverenough (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello all newbie here, I was curious about ordering a polarion PH50 im located in seattle, wa USA and I was curious if anyone from the states knows how to aquire one of these? I have seen on another thread that this site www.flashlightshop.de still sells these and was curious if anyone from USA has ordered one of these from them and if so roughly since its in euro how much it costs including shipping?


----------



## dudemar (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi neverenough,

Welcome to CPF!!! Great question. I believe the VAT is included in the price. There is the cost of shipping, but don't forget the customs declared value. That's where you'll likely have to pay a steep price, though I can't say exactly how much.

IMO it is well worth the price. You can also get yourself a Abyss Dual Output for a lot less, and that light is perhaps just as good as the PH50.


----------



## neverenough (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for your input I have been looking at the abyss and also the night reaper. The fact that you can no longer get the PH50 is I think what makes me want it even more but im sure both the abyss and night reaper would be plenty for me considering the brightest light I currently own is the fenix TK70 and have never had the chance to play with anything more powerful yet.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello! Neverenough,
I can definitely recommend the abyss it has a little less throw than the ph range due to the reflector but the size and the dual output coupled with the 100 meter water resistance make it a very durable option and on the lower power setting it has a great run time.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2012)

neverenough said:


> Thanks for your input I have been looking at the abyss and also the night reaper. The fact that you can no longer get the PH50 is I think what makes me want it even more but im sure both the abyss and night reaper would be plenty for me considering the brightest light I currently own is the fenix TK70 and have never had the chance to play with anything more powerful yet.



I think you'd find the Abyss to have extraordinary performance if you're used to the TK70.


----------



## neverenough (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks ive watched most of your videos that had to do with the ph50, abyss, and night reaper and either way I want one of them but like I said before I think whats leading me towards the PH50 is just the fact that you cant get them anymore while the others are still available. I have seen word of group buys on the polarions, does anyone know if another groupl buy might be coming up?


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe the price on the website inludes worldwide shipping plus VAT. If you buyout from the US they will take of the VAT not the full 19% but something close - if you get stung by import duties it will probably be around this figure anyway. 

I purchased my PH50 from them and got it the next day (I live in the UK). 

I have purchased several HID lights since and find my self slightly disappointed as nothing comes close to the PH50.

I enquirer about group buys but got nowhere really. Generally most people are happy with the abyss Dual as it is a lot more economical and does a very good job.


----------



## BVH (Jan 14, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I have purchased several HID lights since and find my self slightly disappointed as nothing comes close to the PH50.



That's the problem with acquiring high power HID lights! You want more and more Lumens and there isn't much out there that will satisfy your cravings. 35 Watt HIDs are like Tinker Toys now. Even 75 Watt lights are not too impressive anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2012)

Perfectly said!


----------



## SHADE02 (Jan 14, 2012)

why there's not polarion ph50 anymore?
why they stopped selling it?


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 14, 2012)

Clearly the PH50 has not stopped production as the online shop in Germany told me that they will get tbem as it is very popular in Germany. Maybe it is a case of supply and demand ?



Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudemar (Jan 14, 2012)

BVH said:


> That's the problem with acquiring high power HID lights! You want more and more Lumens and there isn't much out there that will satisfy your cravings. 35 Watt HIDs are like Tinker Toys now. Even 75 Watt lights are not too impressive anymore.



Agreed.

I've come to a point where I'll come close to biting on a new HID, but I just remember "you already have the best, what's the point?"

...though I'd love to pick up a PF50.


----------



## Flea Bag (Jan 15, 2012)

There are different grades of HIDs for different target markets. For the modder, 'more is never enough' certainly applies. You're only limited by the power source, reflector and what kind of bulb can take the abuse in those situations. Lights like the PH50 are a bit like a romantic relationship with your girlfriend -You know there are ladies out there who may be prettier, may be a little sweeter but you may not care because you're damn happy with what you've got. People who buy lights like the PH50/40 shouldn't buy it only to be impressed. The PH50 has been THE overall standard for size, output and elegance for quite a few years now.


----------



## neverenough (Jan 17, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I believe the price on the website inludes worldwide shipping plus VAT. If you buyout from the US they will take of the VAT not the full 19% but something close - if you get stung by import duties it will probably be around this figure anyway.
> 
> I purchased my PH50 from them and got it the next day (I live in the UK).
> 
> ...




Maybe I will have to send some money your way to pick me up one for me? :thumbsup:


----------



## neverenough (Jan 17, 2012)

So what does 1.799,00Euro come out to in USD?


----------



## polarion (Jan 17, 2012)

neverenough said:


> So what does 1.799,00Euro come out to in USD?



Thats about 2295 USD.


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 17, 2012)

I would be glad to help - however if you order directly you will save about 19% - any item exported out of the EU directly will not incur VAT. This is a considerable sum - about 350 euros.

I would not be concerned about dealing with them - if you like anymore info shoot me a PM.


----------



## neverenough (Jan 18, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I would be glad to help - however if you order directly you will save about 19% - any item exported out of the EU directly will not incur VAT. This is a considerable sum - about 350 euros.
> 
> I would not be concerned about dealing with them - if you like anymore info shoot me a PM.




I was thinking if we got a group buy together but if for what ever reason i decide not to go threw the website i will definately take you up on your offer and maybe seek some help from you thanks again


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 18, 2012)

OK no problem


----------



## LightUpMyWife (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Buying a polarion PH50 from www.flashlightshop.de. I paid 2250 euro = $3000 US.*

I just bought the PH50 with 2 batteries (one spare- one batteries comes with it) and two spare bulbs. The cost was =$3000.00 US DHL free first class delivery. I saved $90.00 dollars buying it through Bernd, rather then thru there german webpage.
Jim Stewart


----------



## MDJAK (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, congratulations. How bout some pics of the light and some beam shots too?

But damn, three large? Sheesh, with the recent price drop and the group buy that was going on for the Abyss, you could've gotten 3 Abyss's for that price.

Use it well.

mark


----------



## nickt3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Who and how do I contact someone to join the group buy on the Abyiss?

Thanks 
Nickt3


----------



## BVH (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...OUP-BUY-POLARION-ABYSS-DUAL-quot-S-quot-1-188


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 27, 2012)

I just listed my PH50 in the marketplace to anyone interested.
Thanks.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi guys.
I sold my Polarion PH40 and bought Polarion PH50 on the site www.flashlightshop.de
Inscriptions on the lamp different from what I had seen before in photos PH50
On the body no inscription "Helios" and no inscription serial number. This is not a fake?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 28, 2012)

Dmitriyrus said:


> Hi guys.
> I sold my Polarion PH40 and bought Polarion PH50 on the site www.flashlightshop.de
> Inscriptions on the lamp different from what I had seen before in photos PH50
> On the body no inscription "Helios" and no inscription serial number. This is not a fake?




Several CPF'ers have purchased PH50's there and all indications are that it's genuine. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks for the reply.
I forgot to say one more oddity ...
In the box there are instructions from the lights "PH" ... But in this manual is not a word about the PH50.
I know all about the PH50. But I wish to have official document with specifications
All this is strange ...
Maybe all this is because the flashlight is not available commercially.
But selling flashlight for such big money and savings on production instructions ... *Not good*


----------



## The_Driver (Nov 29, 2012)

Dmitriyrus said:


> thanks for the reply.
> I forgot to say one more oddity ...
> In the box there are instructions from the lights "PH" ... But in this manual is not a word about the PH50.
> I know all about the PH50. But I wish to have official document with specifications
> ...



So there are actually instructions included? Why should there specific ones for the PH50? It's basically a PH40 with more Watts.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 29, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> why there's not polarion ph50 anymore?
> why they stopped selling it?


I think one reason, the ballast is not AC output, It is DC output. The bulb is designed for AC only, both electrodes the same diameter, 1 electrode erodes very quickly using DC to this Osram D1S bulb. the life is radically reduced on the bulb at 50 watts, maybe 20% life. at 35 watts maybe 40%, at 40 watts maybe 30% bulb life. Just the 35 watts ballast using only DC output, the life is about 1/2 or even 40% of the AC ballast same wattage. This was done I believe to make the ballast smaller and less expensive, the AC required components increases the ballast cost significantly. This has recently been changed 2012 ?? on the night reaper, according to Ken Good. The other models I believe still use DC to the bulb during steady state operation. Also the bulb dims about 30% gradually over its life, however long the life is. Maybe the customers in Europe care less about bulb life ????


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Nov 29, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> So there are actually instructions included? Why should there specific ones for the PH50? It's basically a PH40 with more Watts.


I think I has answered


Dmitriyrus said:


> But selling flashlight for such big money and savings on production instructions ... *Not good*



I need instructions ... I do not need instructions... It's not important. A lamp for $ 2000 it should be !


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Nov 29, 2012)

XeRay said:


> Maybe the *customers in Europe* care less about bulb life ????


Proceeding from amount owners in the U.S., not reasonable to talk only about Europe !


----------



## The_Driver (Nov 29, 2012)

XeRay said:


> I think one reason, the ballast is not AC output, It is DC output. The bulb is designed for AC only, both electrodes the same diameter, 1 electrode erodes very quickly using DC to this Osram D1S bulb. the life is radically reduced on the bulb at 50 watts, maybe 20% life. at 35 watts maybe 40%, at 40 watts maybe 30% bulb life. Just the 35 watts ballast using only DC output, the life is about 1/2 or even 40% of the AC ballast same wattage. This was done I believe to make the ballast smaller and less expensive, the AC required components increases the ballast cost significantly. This has recently been changed 2012 ?? on the night reaper, according to Ken Good. The other models I believe still use DC to the bulb during steady state operation. Also the bulb dims about 30% gradually over its life, however long the life is. Maybe the customers in Europe care less about bulb life ????



Nobody in the German flashlight forum (taschenlampenforum) has ever mentioned the issues you listed. I have never read anything about that. Theres even a thread on the lights right now... 
Theres at least 6 people in that forum, who own a PH50.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 29, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Nobody in the German flashlight forum (taschenlampenforum) has ever mentioned the issues you listed. I have never read anything about that. Theres even a thread on the lights right now...
> Theres at least 6 people in that forum, who own a PH50.



Ken Good, Polarion USA and the night reaper said it it in a CSWL "Night Reaper" thread a "few" months ago. He should know. He was saying the CSWL had a big improvement "now" using AC instead of DC, so the bulbs would last much longer. And he indicated the old previous ballasts for CSWL and other products had been DC, the new special ballast for the CSWL would be changed to AC, so the bulbs would last longer.

Most people would never notice, if the bulb only lasts 300-500 hours instead of 1500-2000 hours.


----------



## BVH (Nov 29, 2012)

XeRay said:


> Most people would never notice, if the bulb only lasts 300-500 hours instead of 1500-2000 hours.



That is so true and many of us here have come to understand that even 300 - 500 hours on a flashlight and its bulb is a ton of time, typically, many years.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 29, 2012)

Dmitriyrus said:


> I need instructions ... I do not need instructions... It's not important. A lamp for $ 2000 it should be !



FWIW there isn't much to know. There's a on/off switch. To charge the battery plug in the charger until all green leds light up. To swap the bulb go to Polarion USA's website for instructions.


----------



## sven_m (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it would be amazing to hear that some PH50 are driven with DC.

I just had a look at a PS-PH50. I don't know the year of manufacture, the circuit board front of the ballast reads N50-11 12 03 if this means something.
I can confirm that I haven't managed to disassemble the bezel without wrench straps, and bought some.

My cheap multimeter showed both AC and DC components in the hundred volt range and I wonder if it's confused
by frequencies higher than 50Hz which it expects (which makes me believe it's AC, but what do I know).

However, with DC, I really would _not_ expect an arc as symmetrical as this,
especially hotspots of such similar size on each of the electrodes.
To the best of my knowledge this is a sure sign of AC.






Photo taken through an astro sun filter, 1/200s, F5.6.

And the electrodes of burnt bulbs wouldn't look nice, either.
Let alone how strange it were if especially Polarion wrote "up to 2,000 hrs" (or 2,500? can't find a manual at the moment) per bulb into _the specs_ against better knowledge.


----------



## BVH (Nov 30, 2012)

I, too, am no expert but a hotspot on both electrodes would seem to indicate AC to me. I never thought about the focus an AC lamp. It would seem that the best focus would put the hotspots just fore and aft of the exact reflector focal point which sounds like a compromise focus as compared to the focus of a DC lamp.


----------



## The_Driver (Nov 30, 2012)

BVH said:


> I, too, am no expert but a hotspot on both electrodes would seem to indicate AC to me. I never thought about the focus an AC lamp. It would seem that the best focus would put the hotspots just fore and aft of the exact reflector focal point which sounds like a compromise focus as compared to the focus of a DC lamp.



For maximum throw one would still need to focus on one of the hotspots on the electrodes, correct?
For maximum light gather on would take the one that is deeper in the light so that the rest of the arc is also inside the reflector. 

I don't think a manufacturer building lights for the military would lie about the bulb life...


----------



## magellan (Aug 25, 2014)

Flea Bag said:


> There are different grades of HIDs for different target markets. For the modder, 'more is never enough' certainly applies. You're only limited by the power source, reflector and what kind of bulb can take the abuse in those situations. Lights like the PH50 are a bit like a romantic relationship with your girlfriend -You know there are ladies out there who may be prettier, may be a little sweeter but you may not care because you're damn happy with what you've got. People who buy lights like the PH50/40 shouldn't buy it only to be impressed. The PH50 has been THE overall standard for size, output and elegance for quite a few years now.




Flea Bag,


I would have to agree with you.


I realize this thread is two years old but I just noticed it (I am relatively new to the CPF) and had to mention that I recently bought a lightly used, in excellent condition PH50 on eBay and am very happy with it. What can you say, output-wise it's a beast and a marvel of quality, high end light engineering. There may be somewhat better or cheaper now but this light was the game changer.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 27, 2014)

Surprisingly, the PH50 is many years old, but there hasn't really been any game changer like it was, until recently. (LX70, Night reaper, SF ARC)


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 27, 2014)

richardcpf said:


> Surprisingly, the PH50 is many years old, but there hasn't really been any game changer like it was, until recently. (LX70, Night reaper, SF ARC)



I do think one should include the FireFoxes FF4 in this list. It's very powerful and just a bright as the PH50 for 3 minutes at a time (after that it steps down to 40W). For what you get the light it's unbelieveably cheap and it has a lot going for it (especially that it uses normal, loose 18650s). It isn't as roust as the other lights though.


----------

